# Tivo Stream with Ethernet Switch?



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

Can A Tivo Stream be attached to my network with an Ethernet Switch. And if so, would 100mbps transfer rate be sufficient enough?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes and yes. A Stream can actually be attached anywhere on your network. It does NOT have to be anywhere near the TiVo itself.

Basically what a Stream does is it acts like another TiVo and starts an MRV stream, it then intercepts that, transcodes it to H.264 and passes it along to the iPad. It doesn't care where on your network it's located as long as it can talk to the source TiVo and the iPad.


----------



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

I have the Stream on an Ethernet switch. but can not get past step 4 in the setup. "problem testing stream" thought the switch was the problem!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not. You should look at your router and see if the Stream has picked up an IP address. If it has then open your browser and go to...

http://<stream IP>:49152/sysinfo

You should get a web page with some system information about the stream. If you can't access that then pull the plug on the stream and wait for it to reboot then try again.


----------



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

I am being told by a Tivo agent that it needs to be hook directly to the router. switches are not a supported method of connection


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Kyoootee said:


> I am being told by a Tivo agent that it needs to be hook directly to the router. switches are not a supported method of connection


That person is wrong...


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got mine on a switch and it works fine. I did have a problem with the initial setup, not working on step 4. I went into the settings and forced a call and it downloaded an update. After a reboot, it worked fine.


----------



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

Mike1973 said:


> I've got mine on a switch and it works fine. I did have a problem with the initial setup, not working on step 4. I went into the settings and forced a call and it downloaded an update. After a reboot, it worked fine.


you are referring to the actual Tivo premiere and force a call to update correct?


----------



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Probably not. You should look at your router and see if the Stream has picked up an IP address. If it has then open your browser and go to...
> 
> http://<stream IP>:49152/sysinfo
> 
> You should get a web page with some system information about the stream. If you can't access that then pull the plug on the stream and wait for it to reboot then try again.


I am able to access the system info of the stream in my browser, no problem there! Now Tivo tells me my TCP ports may be blocked. I am with Verizon DSL in CA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The TCP ports it uses are all internal so they shouldn't be blocked. I guess it's possible they're being used by some other device and it's causing intefference, but that's highly unlikely. Try forcing a call on the Stream and see if it downloads an update. You can do that from the system info screen in the app or via that web page I pointed out.


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Kyoootee said:


> you are referring to the actual Tivo premiere and force a call to update correct?


Nope, there is an option deep in the stream menus (not sure where off the top of my head) to force a call on the stream.


----------



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

You Guys are Awesome!!!! I did the force call on the Stream and hooked it up to my ethernet switch and its working just fine now. The Tivo Agents were no help at all, they sending me in the totally wrong direction. I should have come here first!!

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## shled (Apr 29, 2007)

My Stream is running version 19.1.1-01-6
Am I even close to current?

If not, who do I have to sleep with to get it current, and how long does it take?


----------



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

shled said:


> My Stream is running version 19.1.1-01-6
> Am I even close to current?
> 
> If not, who do I have to sleep with to get it current, and how long does it take?


If you are female, send me your picture and I can help you and it won't take long....just kidding

My Stream updated to 19.1.1-01-6 also! Dated Nov 12, 2012. So Looks like we have the latest version.


----------



## shled (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL, thank you, that is the same as my version. 
Good to know I'm current.

If you were female, maybe


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Yes and yes. A Stream can actually be attached anywhere on your network. It does NOT have to be anywhere near the TiVo itself.
> 
> Basically what a Stream does is it acts like another TiVo and starts an MRV stream, it then intercepts that, transcodes it to H.264 and passes it along to the iPad. It doesn't care where on your network it's located as long as it can talk to the source TiVo and the iPad.


I agree completely. I had my Premiere 4 connected to the router via Actiontec 500mbps Powerline ethernet adapter but could not get my new Stream to finish Step 4 of the setup with it connected directly to the router as instructed in the setup guide.

I then moved the Stream next to the Premiere 4 and connected them to an ethernet switch that then connected to the Powerline adapter. Worked immediately and has worked perfectly since.

Of note, we only have 1 iOS device (Ipad) in the house, so perhaps I would possibly have issues if I was trying simultaneous streams with multiple devices using this setup.


----------

